# nose color



## uniquelovdolce

looking thru the pics , i notice that some of the fluffs have really dark noses and some of them have oink noses, do their noses get lighter with age, or have the pink noses always been pink ? just curious


----------



## LJSquishy

A lot of Maltese get what we call "winter nose", where it is black for most of the year, but during the winter it fades to brown or pink due to lack of sunlight. Some noses do fade with age, and others stay black year round. I think a lot of it has to do with what state you live in. Preston has a really bad winter nose right now, but I know it will darken soon. London's isn't as light this year as it was last year, but hers lightens as well.


----------



## Ladysmom

It has to do with genetics, too. Maltese are supposed to have black points - noses, paw pads, halos around eyes, etc. Lady is a rescue from a BYB and has brownish-pink points no matter what time of the year it is.


----------



## uniquelovdolce

oh wow interesting !


----------



## nekkidfish

I could be off base here, but I thought genetics played more of a role than anything.

My best friend has a Maltese, they live in KY (a 4 season state) ... and Max rarely goes outside, and his nose is solid black.

I'll be interested to see what other more knowledgable folks have to say about this.

HUGz! Jules


----------



## LJSquishy

Genetics do play a role, but for a lot of Malts, sunshine darkens their black points.


----------



## jodublin

shiloh's nose turned from black to brown last summer .
i gave her a pinch of spurlinia every day it did the trick ..
[spurlinia is a seaweed ].


----------



## almitra

Do you maybe mean "spirilina"?


----------



## SugarBob62

Yeah it depends on the sunshine and genetics I suppose. When we got Nelson he had all his black points in, lips, pads, nose...in the dead of winter. However just now that he's actually oustide he's starting to get his halos. He had black liner like around his yes, but the skin around his eyes were pink until just recently.
So it does have a lot of factors.

Andy had all black points, but he did get a winter nose moreso as he got older too. It would never get pink, but not black BLACK, but then come summer it would darken up. So I guess age has a factor too.


----------



## almitra

Pepper's pretty much always is black, never seen anything like pinking up or lightening, but she does get the darker pigmenting spots on her back during spring/summer---LOL!


----------

